# Calling all Crosshair III owners



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm trying to get some hints and tips on how this mobo works.

1- I'd like to know what bios ver your all running and why you perfer on using that version.

2-is there any secret key to hit to display other bios options.

and last how about some tips on your findings for over clocking this beast... I used to run a M3A79-T deluxe and found it a really enjoyable board to work with.

I just seem to have no luck clocking this thing... I can get over 4GHz but getting it stable is the problem i'm having.... Is it just the case that im so used to running DDR2 that im having a hard time grasping the DDR3 concept?

Any comments, help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 21, 2009)

Been running prime95 for a few hours and this is completely stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Assissan have you tried the latest bios?
I think when I got this mobo it came out with the first bios release so I just jumped to the latest....

Im thinking maybe of trying the ver your using... but id like a few more to post what there running


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

temps really are not the problem im having.... I need some sugestions on what volts to set... this thing has so many


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Assissan have you tried the latest bios?
> I think when I got this mobo it came out with the first bios release so I just jumped to the latest....
> 
> Im thinking maybe of trying the ver your using... but id like a few more to post what there running



isnt the one i'm using the latest ?

When i put the 965 in this board it wouldnt boot up, once i updated it everything was fine.

Somet tips:
try to get your cpu as cold as possible, the colder the better. 
Then start off with ram at the lowest ratio and HT around 1800, NB around 2200 for now. 
Turn off Speed Spectrum.
Start using the cpu multiplier to push clock speed up as high as you can.

when you bsod bump voltage and add 1 to your bus speed


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Been running prime95 for a few hours and this is completely stable
> 
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/7001/69782502.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3707/898u.jpg



What do you have your other voltages set at? Can you post a screenshot of Overdrive or your bios?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> What do you have your other voltages set at? Can you post a screenshot of Overdrive or your bios?



I dont use overdrive only bios, let me get my camera charged up and ill take a few pics for you


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Overclock, I miss having an AMD rig, so simple and good prices, silly me!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> What do you have your other voltages set at? Can you post a screenshot of Overdrive or your bios?


Sure here you go... also I enabled load line calibration.. it seems to closly match what the lcd poster and cpu-z read


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I dont use overdrive only bios, let me get my camera charged up and ill take a few pics for you


cool and thank you...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok I went from Bios ver 1204 to 1105.... Im going to give it a try.

And wtf is up with the lcd poster?
I have it set in the bios to monitor voltages and currently I'm bone stock.... the bios shows 1.30v (auto mode) above (in grey) the cpu and other settings as all owners know...

The poster shows cpu-1.303 and stupid cpu-z shows 1.35v wth?
What do I trust?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> isnt the one i'm using the latest ?



Nope. 1204 is the latest:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/

All bioses from 805 up to 1103 seem good for C2 chips. Currently having some issues with C2 on 1204, but nothing that is clock-limiting...it's more issues with RAID.



> 1- I'd like to know what bios ver your all running and why you perfer on using that version.


I'm always changing, as currently I'm playing with 1.35v/1.65v sticks. I'm not happy 100% yet with any bios, but all up to 1204 work decently with single or AHCI drives, but RAID on this board is a bitch for me to keep stable. I'll be posting bios shots for memory configs when I get all the testing done, and all the sticks in my hands. Might not be until the end of January for that though.




> 2-is there any secret key to hit to display other bios options.



Nope. They've pulled a couple of options from the bios over time, but nothing to fret over.

I ripped out the LCD poster a long time ago. It's a useless gimmick, IMHO.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. 1204 is the latest:
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/
> 
> ...



Hey any comment is more than welcome bro and thanks for sharing some useful info ..


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it true if you move the cmos jumper to clear the bios position that it enables the cmos reset button on the rear of the case?
more less does it let one just hit the button and the cmos is cleared?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, that's it's exactly.

Personally, I just use the memOK button, as that's all that has given me issues with this board...memory settings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, that's it's exactly.
> 
> Personally, I just use the memOK button, as that's all that has given me issues with this board...memory settings.


Nice 
I have a gpu in the way on its a pain in the azz pulling it out to get at the jumper... I think im going to move the jumper over tomorrow to have the ability of using the cmos reset button... Its just a handy thing 

what timings you running bro? you running 1600MHz setting?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 21, 2009)

I run a pair cheap G.Skill DDR3-1600 2GB 9-9-9-24/40 1T sticks and they run fine on the 1600MHz divider at 1.6v (their rating). No issues here.

Did someone else mention that the RAID is a bit flaky with the 1204 BIOS? It looks like they updated the RAID BIOS some time recently (says copyright 2009, thought it used to say 2008) and the board seems to hang sometimes at the RAID BIOS. Using 2 Samsung F1 1TB drives in RAID 1 on ports 0/1 and a Samsung 22x DVD vaporizer in IDE mode on port 4.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice
> I have a gpu in the way on its a pain in the azz pulling it out to get at the jumper... I think im going to move the jumper over tomorrow to have the ability of using the cmos reset button... Its just a handy thing
> 
> what timings you running bro? you running 1600MHz setting?



It changes a couple of times a day currently. Until a few days ago, 6-6-6-18 @ 1333mhz, 7-7-7-21 @ 1600mhz, and 8-8-8-24 @ 1800mhz.




Jstn7477 said:


> I run a pair cheap G.Skill DDR3-1600 2GB 9-9-9-24/40 1T sticks and they run fine on the 1600MHz divider at 1.6v (their rating). No issues here.
> 
> Did someone else mention that the RAID is a bit flaky with the 1204 BIOS? It looks like they updated the RAID BIOS some time recently (says copyright 2009, thought it used to say 2008) and the board seems to hang sometimes at the RAID BIOS. Using 2 Samsung F1 1TB drives in RAID 1 on ports 0/1 and a Samsung 22x DVD vaporizer in IDE mode on port 4.



Lowere memory volts makes RAID detection take longer for some reason. When I go back to my 1.9v sticks, no issues, and detection takes place immediately after first "dot" appears. When I use lower votls on the same sticks, or lower-volt-rated sticks, detection takes longer, and 1 out of 5 times teh RAID will detect as broken, though it isn't.

I've tried everything imaginable to get it to work perfectly, and the key seems 1.9v ram.:shadedshu Go figure.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Now this is fucked!!! check out the cpu voltage and bus speed!

Cpu volts are on auto.... everything is on auto.... I just wanted to see how high I can push the Bus speed.... WOW!!! and only at 1.35v
wth? :shadedshu

Im just playing around on the net and haven't ran any stress tests yet...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't get over 263 BCLK or >3.6GHz stable on my 955BE. Guess I need to try harder, or I have a dud chip.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2009)

300 should be no problem with this board. 325 is avg, 350 is fantastic, 400 is astounding.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> 300 should be no problem with this board. 325 is avg, 350 is fantastic, 400 is astounding.


LMAO!!!! you serious?
I thought doing 250+ was a sweet thing compared to what im used to and 300!!! (faints)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

how is it possible for this chip not to have caused the dreaded BSOD to still be running at such high clocks with little voltage?


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Now this is fucked!!! check out the cpu voltage and bus speed!
> 
> Cpu volts are on auto.... everything is on auto.... I just wanted to see how high I can push the Bus speed.... WOW!!! and only at 1.35v
> wth? :shadedshu
> ...



CPU voltage doesn't ramp up on AUTO. It stays at stock settings. You aren't going to be stable.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> I can't get over 263 BCLK or >3.6GHz stable on my 955BE. Guess I need to try harder, or I have a dud chip.


what you mean BCLK?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO!!!! you serious?
> I thought doing 250+ was a sweet thing compared to what im used to and 300!!! (faints)


To be completely honest, clocking HTT does not give signifigant benefits. 50% overclock might get 1-3% improvement, and that has more to do with being able to max NB speed than anything else it, or so it seems. I start getting USB isses @ 325, which requires a multi-drop to fix.

Volts adjust on auto here...HTT, multi, memory volts(affects NB volts), will cause increases. Strange it doesn't for erocker.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> CPU voltage doesn't ramp up on AUTO. It stays at stock settings. You aren't going to be stable.


It does ramp up on auto when I use the multi like x19...x20 ect.... Mabey its just the board?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

I can set the multi to x18 and leave every thing else alone.... Its stable but the cpu volts ramp up to 1.410v


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> To be completely honest, clocking HTT does not give signifigant benefits. 50% overclock might get 1-3% improvement, and that has more to do with being able to max NB speed than anything else it, or so it seems. I start getting USB isses @ 325, which requires a multi-drop to fix.
> 
> Volts adjust on auto here...HTT, multi, memory volts(affects NB volts), will cause increases. Strange it doesn't for erocker.


shit I was getting windows product key or something like that error when I up the multi and had cpu volts set 1.5+ volts..... so far It's stable....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Im going to run Wprime 32m and see if it makes the run..... any body think it will make it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Cpu-z got a mark of approval hehe.... dam I love this mobo 
 and all this at 
cpu 32c
sb 45c
nb 48c
mb 28c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=894693


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Now this is fucked!!! check out the cpu voltage and bus speed!
> 
> Cpu volts are on auto.... everything is on auto.... I just wanted to see how high I can push the Bus speed.... WOW!!! and only at 1.35v
> wth? :shadedshu
> ...




HOLY ****!!!!!!! That's....I don't even have words for what I've seen! I'd try that, but I don't want to hurt my feelings when I fail with epic proportions. I've had the bus speed up to 372Mhz on my board (AM2+ M3A32-MVP) before I stopped trying to go higher (ran out of low multipliers lol, how crazy is that) but the voltage for you to hit 4Ghz just hurts my head trying to think about it!

Full + Crosshair III + PII 965 C3 --->  

It's time for me to buy that board....anybody wanna buy an AM2+ super board. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> HOLY ****!!!!!!! That's....I don't even have words for what I've seen! I'd try that, but I don't want to hurt my feelings when I fail with epic proportions. I've had the bus speed up to 372Mhz on my board (AM2+ M3A32-MVP) before I stopped trying to go higher (ran out of low multipliers lol, how crazy is that) but the voltage for you to hit 4Ghz just hurts my head trying to think about it!
> 
> Full + Crosshair III + PII 965 C3 --->
> 
> ...


Kei I never with any board could hit 250 bus let alone be stable! and Im not sure what you mean by  

Quoted by you.... Full + Crosshair III + PII 965 C3----- Im only using a 955 C2 chip bro hehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I was waiting for a response if the rig could at least run Wprime 32m.... ha! (feeling dizzy)
it did!!!
sorry if im sounding like a total noOb but this is beyond what I thought could happen!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

I decided to try upping the NB Frequency.... and post a pic of AOD with current volts....
It's weird cuz when I went to the 1105 bios and didn't have any luck at all... (was worse) and flashed back to the latest 1204 bios..... that's when things started to favor me... mabey a not so good flash? I don't know but all I know is now things are working the way I expected them to run

http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/forerocker579.jpg


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey bud, could you please just use the edit feature to add to a current post. Multiple posting is frowned upon.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> umm not sure what your going on about but ok bud



Post #33, #34, and #35 can all have been done with an edit. I double post if I can't avoid it sometimes but I usually delete the previous post.


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Kei I never with any board could hit 250 bus let alone be stable! and Im not sure what you mean by
> 
> Quoted by you.... Full + Crosshair III + PII 965 C3----- Im only using a 955 C2 chip bro hehe



lol, oops I meant 955 C2 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Post #33, #34, and #35 can all have been done with an edit. I double post if I can't avoid it sometimes but I usually delete the previous post.


My bad.... Im sorry to all... I should know better.. It wont happen again


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2009)

will look for some pics of my setup shortly i'm back in town for a bit so i have all my parts in front of me playing with some dualies and a pair of AMD boards


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> will look for some pics of my setup shortly i'm back in town for a bit so i have all my parts in front of me playing with some dualies and a pair of AMD boards


still waiting for your pic's CD and also Assassin with some bios shots 

Also what are the OPT temp plugs on the mobo for?
I know it's to sense temp but what temp? and what device does one need to plug into it to make it work?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> still waiting for your pic's CD and also Assassin with some bios shots
> 
> Also what are the OPT temp plugs on the mobo for?
> I know it's to sense temp but what temp? and what device does one need to plug into it to make it work?



You plug ASUS thermal probes in there (or other compatible thermal probes I suppose) and they can control the duty cycle of the "Opt" fan headers (3 of them).


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> You plug ASUS thermal probes in there (or other compatible thermal probes I suppose) and they can control the duty cycle of the "Opt" fan headers (3 of them).


So that's only for extreme clockers?
Thanks for the info man


----------



## cdawall (Dec 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> still waiting for your pic's CD and also Assassin with some bios shots
> 
> Also what are the OPT temp plugs on the mobo for?
> I know it's to sense temp but what temp? and what device does one need to plug into it to make it work?



will pop some pics up tomorrow after me and freaksavior clock up my board will get you some BIOS shots of it to


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> will pop some pics up tomorrow after me and freaksavior clock up my board will get you some BIOS shots of it to


Nice and cant wait, thank you


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry i didnt post any bios pics, so i dl Overdrive and here are SS. Been trying to hit 3k on the NB but i cant get into the OS with it that high so i have to use 2800. same goes with the clock speed, 4.1ghz is stable @ 1.5v but 4.2 is a no go even with 1.55v nothing.

Planning on doing a dice session on friday, going to try to break 30K in 06 with x2 5770 in CF


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Sorry i didnt post any bios pics, so i dl Overdrive and here are SS. Been trying to hit 3k on the NB but i cant get into the OS with it that high so i have to use 2800. same goes with the clock speed, 4.1ghz is stable @ 1.5v but 4.2 is a no go even with 1.55v nothing.
> 
> Planning on doing a dice session on friday, going to try to break 30K in 06 with x2 5770 in CF
> 
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/3703/41overdrive.jpg


thanks bro.... at least I have something to work with


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2009)

This SupremeFX X-Fi card that came with this mobo, is there a updated driver for it?

I went to the web site but didn't see any options for the mobo card driver.

Anybody know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> This SupremeFX X-Fi card that came with this mobo, is there a updated driver for it?
> 
> I went to the web site but didn't see any options for the mobo card driver.
> 
> Anybody know?



I don't know, but I sure hope so.   how is the card, any good?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> This SupremeFX X-Fi card that came with this mobo, is there a updated driver for it?
> 
> I went to the web site but didn't see any options for the mobo card driver.
> 
> Anybody know?



Yes, one came out 2 days ago.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Enter "Crosshair III Formula" into the Input Model box, select Win7 x64 in the pop-up box, click on Audio and grab the 50MB package.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know, but I sure hope so.   how is the card, any good?


It's better than on board audio for sure David....I sure love the crystalizer effect! It sounds awesome!!! Plus I have (borrowed) the ol ladies Turtle beach 7.1 head set and hooked it up to my rig.... All I gotta say is WOW!!!! I can hear ppl sneaking up behind me in war games and at whatever angle.... and I know where there at! Racing games..... I can really distinguish how far a car is and the angle there coming up from behind me lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2009)

roxyrohit said:


> Thanks for post. It’s really imformative stuff.
> I really like to read.Hope to learn a lot and have a nice experience here! my best regards guys!


I just hope there is way more ppl adding there finding's and input in this thread.... It sure makes things interesting for sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> It's better than on board audio for sure David....I sure love the crystalizer effect! It sounds awesome!!! Plus I have (borrowed) the ol ladies Turtle beach 7.1 head set and hooked it up to my rig.... All I gotta say is WOW!!!! I can hear ppl sneaking up behind me in war games and at whatever angle.... and I know where there at! Racing games..... I can really distinguish how far a car is and the angle there coming up from behind me lol....



Just what I needed to know.  great.  I also experienced that difference when I got my sound card (in specs).  One of the best investments for a PC ever IMO. 

Love my post count    11,111  all ones


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yes, one came out 2 days ago.
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Enter "Crosshair III Formula" into the Input Model box, select Win7 x64 in the pop-up box, click on Audio and grab the 50MB package.


 Nice.... I never thought of that lol... Thanks alot mate....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just what I needed to know.  great.  I also experienced that difference when I got my sound card (in specs).  One of the best investments for a PC ever IMO.
> 
> Love my post count


haha SPAMER!!!!
5 aces whoot!!!!
JJ bro... what card do ya have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> haha SPAMER!!!!
> 5 aces whoot!!!!
> JJ bro... what card do ya have?



Did I not say it was in my specs?   

Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer Edition


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2009)

roxyrohit said:


> Thanks for post. It’s really imformative stuff.
> I really like to read.Hope to learn a lot and have a nice experience here! my best regards guys!



I agree with roxy here, after the holidays I am going to mess with mine as well and this is a very useful thread, thanks all that contributed.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey owners....what's the lowest voltage you can set for memory with this board? Since the day it was released I've been salivating after the GSKILL 1.35v DDR3 memory units...can I set the voltage that low with this board or is there a limit of 1.5v?

Kei


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hey owners....what's the lowest voltage you can set for memory with this board? Since the day it was released I've been salivating after the GSKILL 1.35v DDR3 memory units...can I set the voltage that low with this board or is there a limit of 1.5v?
> 
> Kei



1.5v here. I wish I could also lower the chipset voltage too to shave off a couple watts.

The 1.35v RAM may be able to force the board down to 1.35v. I see the inability to lower everything but the CPU/NB volts as a BIOS interface limitation versus an actual hardware limitation. The board seems to target overclockers and forget underclockers to an extent.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, I had a feeling that would be the case. I'm pretty convinced it's also a bios limitation considering this board isn't exactly for the timid lol...and they don't think about too many crazy guys like me trying to get everything to run on nearly no voltages. 

I'll still end up with the GSKILL memory though since I should be able to (from what I've read) overclock it quite significantly using 1.5v. It would be super sweet though if I could choose 1.35v!

Kei


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 24, 2009)

My current G.Skill set PC3-1600 2x2GB kit has crappy chips, so it has to do 1600 9-9-9-24 1.6v. I can't go down anyway unless I run the RAM at 1333.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 24, 2009)

i decided to see how high i could validate this 965BE on this CH3
the best i could do right now
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=899781


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i decided to see how high i could validate this 965BE on this CH3
> the best i could do right now
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=899781



Damn you C3 people and your nice overclocks. Not only is my 4 month old 955BE a C2, but it is also a shitty one. I can't even do 3.6/2000NB + HT without approaching 1.5v, yet I can do 3.4, with 2600MHz NB + HT at 1.3v or less.

My dad just built my mom a brand new computer with a 965BE C3 and a cheap 790GX board for office work, and it is going to stay at stock.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Damn you C3 people and your nice overclocks. Not only is my 4 month old 955BE a C2, but it is also a shitty one. I can't even do 3.6/2000NB + HT without approaching 1.5v, yet I can do 3.4, with 2600MHz NB + HT at 1.3v or less.
> 
> My dad just built my mom a brand new computer with a 965BE C3 and a cheap 790GX board for office work, and it is going to stay at stock.



I would swap that thing so fast 

I can do 4.1ghz 2800NB @ 1.5 stable 

but 4.2ghz @ 3k NB  will not stable no matter what i do


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

Turn down HTT multi.  Note most 6ghz+ clocks are with less than 1000mhz HTT, and that this seems to not impact the cpu very much in benchmarks...


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 24, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Turn down HTT multi.  Note most 6ghz+ clocks are with less than 1000mhz HTT.



i want this as a 24/7 oc

ht i keep it at 1800-2000


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

I dunno...try it..I mean...why not? There HAS to be some reason for every single 6ghz clock to have low HTT...maybe it has something to do with how ACC works, I dunno...but they are doing it for a reason, no?

If the lowered HTT makes little to no difference in performance...I mean, these guys are posting stellar scores...should be worth a shot, no?

Let us know if it works for ya...or if it doesn't....maybe it's a coldbug thing. Everyone seems to need "proof", so the more people that we can get trying this, the more we can say "yes, this works", or "no, it doesn't".


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 24, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno...try it..I mean...why not? There HAS to be some reason for every single 6ghz clock to have low HTT...maybe it has something to do with how ACC works, I dunno...but they are doing it for a reason, no?
> 
> If the lowered HTT makes little to no difference in performance...I mean, these guys are posting stellar scores...should be worth a shot, no?
> 
> Let us know if it works for ya...or if it doesn't....maybe it's a coldbug thing.



Ill try it out, also i havent come across a PHII with coldbug yet. 

Also i haven't done Dice yet this is all air results


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, maybe just temps are limiting you...maybe it's OCP, may be many things...I don't know which for your cpu. But hey...maybe...


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Damn you C3 people and your nice overclocks. Not only is my 4 month old 955BE a C2, but it is also a shitty one. I can't even do 3.6/2000NB + HT without approaching 1.5v, yet I can do 3.4, with 2600MHz NB + HT at 1.3v or less.
> 
> My dad just built my mom a brand new computer with a 965BE C3 and a cheap 790GX board for office work, and it is going to stay at stock.



Sounds to me like you need to check some other bios versions if you haven't already. My 955 C2 will take your C2's lunch money...and I'm only using an AM2+ motherboard with a bios that's not fully compatible. Depending on the bios I use my ability to clock changes DRAMATICALLY. That's the biggest reason I'm trying to work on getting an AM3 board so that I can find the real limits of my chip (as if 4Ghz isn't enough lol...I'm looking for lower voltage okay and more clock).

I didn't try for stability but I've tested my NB up to 2.9Ghz, during that test the cpu was at 4.07Ghz or so maybe 4.06. To get things to run/boot I can do 4Ghz at 1.40v, but in order to get it stable enough to bench on this board (with the 'GOOD' bios) I need 1.51v. It's been pretty crazy trying to work with the different quirks from each bios. With an AM2 or AM2+ chip I've had nothing but amazing results with this (still) absolutely amazing board. Even not having full compatibility I'm still loving what it can actually do with my 955 C2.

Kei

*Edit: Correction...I've hit 3Ghz @ 1.35v Northbridge bootup though it was not stable. I'm sure these numbers could have been better if tweaked and stable*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kei give the 5770 users some assistance here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111147


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hey owners....what's the lowest voltage you can set for memory with this board? Since the day it was released I've been salivating after the GSKILL 1.35v DDR3 memory units...can I set the voltage that low with this board or is there a limit of 1.5v?
> 
> Kei


I shall check for ya in a few Kei... just doing a quick disk defrag, Can anybody point me in the right direction for getting the NB freq stable? What im asking is in the bios what volt setting do I mess with?
cpu/nb?
or just the NB volts itself? And what would be a good starting point for a 2678MHz NB clock?

Note: I have a beautiful F8 fan blowing nice cool air on the NB, mem, and sb so temps are not a problem


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2009)

up to a 2800 NB i have done that on stock volts using that board on the 965, 955, 550, 910, athlon 250 shouldn't take really anything to hit that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

holy crap, CDA, you back man?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, CDA, you back man?



in spurts but yes i have decided to come back for a little bit


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2009)

Important question...does this board have the 'Processor Downcore' option like the other ASUS 790FX boards? I like having maximum flexibility with my system, and use this option a lot especially in testing.

Thanks

Kei


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bad news, when I leave my system off for the night and turn it back on in the morning, I get a random BSOD usually within a minute or two after power on (has happened last few days). Dunno if my processor is crapping out or if I got too ambitious with my RAM and baked it (took my 1.6v ram up to about 1.85v to get over 1800MHz, then returned it to stock). I bumped my RAM up to 1.65v and CPU + NB up to 1.35v (currently 3.4/2600, which may be too high of an uncore frequency for that voltage). I'll see how it does when I wake up again.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Bad news, when I leave my system off for the night and turn it back on in the morning, I get a random BSOD usually within a minute or two after power on (has happened last few days). Dunno if my processor is crapping out or if I got too ambitious with my RAM and baked it (took my 1.6v ram up to about 1.85v to get over 1800MHz, then returned it to stock). I bumped my RAM up to 1.65v and CPU + NB up to 1.35v (currently 3.4/2600, which may be too high of an uncore frequency for that voltage). I'll see how it does when I wake up again.


I betcha you didn't have a fan blowing on the ram at that voltage hey? 

I've had my OCZ plat up to 1.90v and didn't have any problems but there was also a fan keeping them nice and cooled... cpu + NB @ 1.35 is nothing so I wouldn't worrie about it.

 I was having some weird issues a few days ago so I re-flashed the bios to the 1204 and haven't had any issues sense 

Have you ran Mem test yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> in spurts but yes i have decided to come back for a little bit


YAaaaa... Master cdawall is back!


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I just looked in the bios Kei and No, there isn't a downcore option
> 
> And I also checked the ram voltage, 1.50v is the lowest.
> The bios however has ACC and also Unleash mode for unlocking dormant cores.
> ...



That sucks, it seems like the newer boards are no longer coming with this option. It's one of my favorite bios options too which is a shame really, guess this will stop me from much more crazy test setups lol.

I wonder if they will every get the ability to set the ram voltage down to the levels of the low volt DDR3 at 1.3/1.35v

I'm almost certain that I'm going to pickup a 790GX AM3 board (ASUS of course), and see what I can do on that since I won't be in need of anymore than 2 video card slots. I'll play with that until I see how the 890 series boards turn out, and how much they cost. That and I don't think too many people here at tpu besides master wall actually played with the 790GX board because most were trying to get 3-4 video cards to work lol.

I was going to buy one back when I had my 9850BE to see what it would do with ACC, but in the end decided to wait and just get the new processors. Well that time has come and gone (twice lol) so it seems it's about time to finally put my beastly/monster/godlike/ridiculous/supreme/etc. SB600 board to rest and actually get an AM3 board for my AM3 processor lol. 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> Important question...does this board have the 'Processor Downcore' option like the other ASUS 790FX boards? I like having maximum flexibility with my system, and use this option a lot especially in testing.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kei





fullinfusion said:


> I just looked in the bios Kei and No, there isn't a downcore option
> 
> And I also checked the ram voltage, 1.50v is the lowest.
> The bios however has ACC and also Unleash mode for unlocking dormant cores.
> ...



the board has the downcore option its under cpu config


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the board has the downcore option its under cpu config



 yaaaHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Guess who's headed to CompUSA today and hoping they have some ram then! (psst...it's me )

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> in spurts but yes i have decided to come back for a little bit



Glad to have ya back then


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> yaaaHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Guess who's headed to CompUSA today and hoping they have some ram then! (psst...it's me )
> 
> Kei



get something with D9XXX on it or samsung chips clock pretty high without pushing much voltage thru them



fullinfusion said:


> YAaaaa... Master cdawall is back!





Chicken Patty said:


> Glad to have ya back then



nice to be back for a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> get something with D9XXX on it or samsung chips clock pretty high without pushing much voltage thru them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, I'm still using that Nanya RAM


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW, I'm still using that Nanya RAM



its not terrible ram lol i got like 1800 out of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its not terrible ram lol i got like 1800 out of it



I'm lazy when it comes to benching, two crashes and I stop   So I haven't pushed it that far, maybe like 1700 or so.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm lazy when it comes to benching, two crashes and I stop   So I haven't pushed it that far, maybe like 1700 or so.



lol thats still not bad for that particular brand of ram


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> get something with D9XXX on it or samsung chips clock pretty high without pushing much voltage thru them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they don't have anything that's really good then I'll just end up going with some 'normal-ish' ram just to get the system up and going (at least 2Gb though of course) until I get something else. I've been eyeing that G.SKILL low volt ram since it was released since it was default 1.35v though we can't use that on our boards. I have been paying great attention to it's ability to clock and I've seen a set to 2100Mhz which is awesome.

I remember seeing a 4Gb set of Patriot Vipers in store when I was running through quickly, but I think they were $124-134 which I'm not too keen on spending if they're not epic sticks...not when I could get some awesome ram for much less online. We'll see today when I get there.

I'm trying (as usual) to ensure that whatever I come out of pocket for today I get at least 70-80% back when I sell my M3A32-MVP, Patriot Extremes (did 1221Mhz 2.3v from 'stock' 1150), and the GeIL Evo One's (did 1136Mhz from 800 stock 2.3v). Hopefully I can sell all that quick so I'm not actually out of pocket long. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2009)

Just realized I never said.....WELCOME BACK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol thats still not bad for that particular brand of ram



Not at all bro.  Heck of a deal too!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> If they don't have anything that's really good then I'll just end up going with some 'normal-ish' ram just to get the system up and going (at least 2Gb though of course) until I get something else. I've been eyeing that G.SKILL low volt ram since it was released since it was default 1.35v though we can't use that on our boards. I have been paying great attention to it's ability to clock and I've seen a set to 2100Mhz which is awesome.
> 
> I remember seeing a 4Gb set of Patriot Vipers in store when I was running through quickly, but I think they were $124-134 which I'm not too keen on spending if they're not epic sticks...not when I could get some awesome ram for much less online. We'll see today when I get there.
> 
> ...



maybe give these a shot they don't have any 2x2GB wintec AMPX kits so these are my next choice

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231280


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> No that option isn't there CD... mabey in earlier bios versions but not now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/IM000806.jpg



Weird, I remember my M3A79-T had it right there.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 26, 2009)

The newest bios download does give you the option to select cores by set.  I noticed too you can access just the ACC function at bootup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> The newest bios download does give you the option to select cores by set.  I noticed too you can access just the ACC function at bootup.



Where is the option at?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll take some pics and update you in a minute or 2.


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2009)

lol, we weren't talking about the Crosshair board. wall and I were talking about the 790GX (M4A78T-E) motherboard still having that option.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, we weren't talking about the Crosshair board. wall and I were talking about the 790GX (M4A78T-E) motherboard still having that option.
> 
> Kei



Maybe we can talk about both


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where is the option at?


just hit the 4 key during the Republic of gamers logo screen


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 26, 2009)

Cannot find my camera because the fiancee took it with her.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, we weren't talking about the Crosshair board. wall and I were talking about the 790GX (M4A78T-E) motherboard still having that option.
> 
> Kei


Dam.... ok time to do some deleting... sorry Kei I missed that post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, we weren't talking about the Crosshair board. wall and I were talking about the 790GX (M4A78T-E) motherboard still having that option.
> 
> Kei





kenkickr said:


> Cannot find my camera because the fiancee took it with her.



:shadedshu   It's ok dude


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

damm you KK... lol.. now this is bugging me and i'm 40% into converting an MP4 file...


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> damm you KK... lol.. now this is bugging me and i'm 40% into converting an MP4 file...



I've been damned a long time ago  I wish I had the friggin camera here so I wouldn't be stressing you out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't see my ram in the ram list to determine what chips are used 

these are the sticks im running
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_platinum_low_voltage_triple_channel


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I've been damned a long time ago  I wish I had the friggin camera here so I wouldn't be stressing you out.


I know the feeling Ken lol... but it's all good.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2009)

Kei said:


> lol, we weren't talking about the Crosshair board. wall and I were talking about the 790GX (M4A78T-E) motherboard still having that option.
> 
> Kei



my BIOS has it hmmm guess thats not getting updated anytime soon....its also what 6 months old now lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

hey guys I was wondering about clocking higher.... I could b4 using the 79-T mobo jump at high clocks and be stable.

This Crosshair III is taking a bit of time to figure out.... More less I need to take baby steps to get things stable... Here's where I'm at now 100% stable... If I up the fsb just one more MHz she wont run long. 

Any advice on what I need to change to clock higher with stability in mind? 

oh and cpu load line calibration is also turned on.... does it matter?
temps are good too
cpu 34c
nb 36c
sb 34c
mb 28c


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok to get over my OCD today with KK saying there is a processor down core..... I did every thing but rape this freakin bios 

I found that setting the ACC to auto mode then puts in view an option to disable, enable cores.... (Kei)

here look at this.....its called Active CPU cores!

When enabled, during the post boot up logo it displays a 2x2" (bottom right of the screen) a pic of a cpu with a ,X3,X4 core setting.... *whatever one selected*

any ways the Crosshair III can down core the cpu if wanted! But from what I see its only by a single core 

I took a shot of the bios for those to see....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a note to pass along to CrosshairIII owners regarding the clear cmos jumper.

This mobo lets you move the jumper to the clear cmos position and still be able to boot up.
That activates (enables) one to just press the button on the rear of the I/O shield to clear the cmos.

But what I've found, is by doing that it interferes with the NB Frequency settings, I checked to see what I normally run the NB at and it was showing 2100MHz.... that's way lower than what I normally run at... (2730MHz) weird hey?

I placed the jumper back to the standard position and the NB is running back at my current setting.


----------

